# BD Bike assembly...leftover parts??



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi All,

I just received my Mercier LTD 30 last night and have been setting it up. Not a lot of helpful instructions are included...just some component manuals and a very old fashioned very basic owner's manual that is no help at all. A headset manual would be nice but was not included. I do all my own bike work so assembly was not difficult but others may find it a bit challenging. My only question is this. In the same bag as the front Ultegra brake caliper was a cable end crimp and 5 flat washers...what are they for (the washers) ???? Anybody have a similar experience? They are not part of the brake caliper or needed for assembly. My only guess is that they may be needed as spacers with a different fork. I do not think they are important but do not want to overlook anything . Thanks for any info.

BTW...nice bike, nice components and wheels look awesome. I have not had a chance to put it thru the paces yet though.

T


----------



## rickhigbee (Sep 9, 2007)

I wanna know too. I got the same washers with my Vent Noir. I just put them in a box for safe keeping.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I assumed they were to use as spacers, and since I did not need them I didn't use them. I have assembled both the serpens and vent noir and did not use them for either. That was about 500 miles ago.

BTW, the extra RD hanger with the AL serpens was a nice touch.


----------



## Gautrey (Sep 29, 2007)

Alot of times some of those washers are used for front and back spacers depending on the fork you have.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

There was a post similar to this some time ago and it was determined some of the spare parts were for mounting the reflecters. That may not apply here.


----------

